# Einführung Corel Draw und Photoshop - Flyer erstellen



## ulula (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen. Bin absoluter Non-Designer, sprich blutiger Anfänger, interessiere mich aber für Design und würde gerne Photoshop und Corel Draw 11 lernen. Gibt es gute Tutorials oder Einführungsbücher, die auch darauf eingehen, wie ich am besten Flyer (Einladungen etc) erstellen kann? Was man dabei beachten muss usw.

Freue mich über eine Antwort.

Viele Grüße
ulula


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo ulula,

kann dir da ein Buch empfehlen...

Praktische Typografie
Ralf Turtschi
ISBN: 3721202929

Desweiteren solltest du dir mal überlegen was deine Druckerei mit Corel-Dateien
macht, denn *in der Regel* wird Corel in der Druckvorstufe nicht eingesetzt.
Wobei hier aber auch Ausnahmen die Regel.....
Adobe Illustrator und Macromedia Freehand sind die Programme die du am
häufigsten in der Druckvorstufe findest, haben sich als Quasi-Standard 
durchgesetzt. Wenn du ernshaft in diese Materie einsteigen möchtes dann investiere deine wertvolle Zeit lieber in eines dieser Programme und natürlich in
Adobe Photoshop.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Howie (9. April 2004)

Hallo ulula

Hast dir mächtig was vorgenommen.
Ich persönlich würde auch Photoshop und Illustrator nehmen.
Für Photoshop würde ich das *Buch Photoshop Kompendium von Markt u. Technik empfehlen*. Was ich persönlich noch sehr klasse finde, ist *Photoshop 6 Professional Studio*. Dieses Buch gibt es hier bei Karstadt für 6 Euro. Es ist für den Praktischen Bereich ausgelegt. Wirklich, erste Sahne.
Für Illustrator würde ich das *Classroom in a Book* auch von Markt u. Technik nehmen.
Trotzdem, werden bei kleineren Druckerreien auch Datein von Corel genommen.
Da es auch auf Vektorenbassis arbeit, müsste es auch sehr gut für Flyers sein.

Gruß Howie


----------



## ulula (9. April 2004)

*Danke*

Danke für Deine Tipps. Ja, stimmt, ich habe mir wohl wirklich was vorgenommen... Naja, wenigstens die Basics, so dass es für das reicht, was ich gerne machen möchte, ist ja ok. Für Photoshop habe ich einen Lehrer gefunden, was mir lieber ist. Aus büchern lernen ist eben doch nicht so spannend.

Viele Grüße und Danke nochmal.
Ulula


----------

